# Impressionism Boxset??



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Is there a Boxset out there that tries to illustrate and contextualise the so called 'Impressionist' movement of classical music in the late 19th century? If there isn't, I think it would make a splendid thematic approach in a box.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Dutoit has several very good box sets of French music.


----------

